# iPhone Tethering with iPad



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

Hello all,

Forgive me if this has been mentioned before (I quickly perused through the many pages) but I think I would definitely buy the iPad if I could tether it with my iPhone.

I already have a 6 GB plan for $30 and I certainly don't use remotely close to that amount. 

I guess I will have to wait patiently for more details to come out...


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Sander said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Forgive me if this has been mentioned before (I quickly perused through the many pages) but I think I would definitely buy the iPad if I could tether it with my iPhone.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about tethering, but it sounds like you might be able to swap in your sim card from your iphone to your ipad if you get the 3G model. Seems like they might not want to enable tethering so that they can get the extra $130 for the 3G model.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Tethering was offered by Rogers at not extra charge on the 6GB accounts. That was supposed to be a limited time deal that was supposed to end Dec 31, 2009, but was extended until May 2010...just weeks after the iPad ships in the US.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

jwootton said:


> I'm not sure about tethering, but it sounds like you might be able to swap in your sim card from your iphone to your ipad if you get the 3G model. Seems like they might not want to enable tethering so that they can get the extra $130 for the 3G model.


Except Apple, in their infinite wisdom, decided to use a different form factor (smaller) SIM card in the 3G version of the iPad - as in *no* swapping existing regular size SIM cards into it - fargh!


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm in the same boat as the original poster, and as I mentioned in another thread, this would be a deal breaker for me. There are jailbroken options (like MyWi), which sets your iPhone up as a wireless access point, allowing free tethering even if Rogers decides to charge for it, but you are then dependent on the continued jailbrakability of your iPhone. An official tethering from Apple would be much better.


----------



## fishman (Sep 14, 2009)

I would have to agree. If I can't tether my iPhone to this I probably won't get it. The last thing I need is another bill for wireless service.

Does anyone know if you can tether an iPhone to a touch. I'm thinking it would proabably be about the same with the ipad


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

vfr said:


> Except Apple, in their infinite wisdom, decided to use a different form factor (smaller) SIM card in the 3G version of the iPad - as in *no* swapping existing regular size SIM cards into it - fargh!


Apple was probably encouraged to use a different format SIM so that users couldn't just drop a card in. You will have to buy a new card and set it up (purchase price + admin fees will probably run close to $100 to set up). At least there is no contract and you can pay month to month.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Forget the 3G model, get the WiFI only version and get the Bell MiFI.

Bell - Mobile solutions for business - Novatel Wireless MiFi 2372


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Forget the 3G model, get the WiFI only version and get the Bell MiFI.
> 
> Bell - Mobile solutions for business - Novatel Wireless MiFi 2372


That will be dependant on the plans available for the iPad. AT&T's $29.99 unlimited vs. similiarly priced limited plans for other devices. If Rogers mirrors the AT&T plans then the iPad will have better plans than the mifi. 

Although the concept of using wifi while mobile would allow wifi only apps such Skype.

Still have to wait and see what falls out.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Macified said:


> That will be dependant on the plans available for the iPad. AT&T's $29.99 unlimited vs. similiarly priced limited plans for other devices. If Rogers mirrors the AT&T plans then the iPad will have better plans than the mifi.
> 
> Although the concept of using wifi while mobile would allow wifi only apps such Skype.
> 
> Still have to wait and see what falls out.


Bit off topic but looks like the new SDK will allow voip over 3G so that problem may be solved.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Bit off topic but looks like the new SDK will allow voip over 3G so that problem may be solved.


An interesting coincidence in timing indeed.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Tethering was offered by Rogers at not extra charge on the 6GB accounts. That was supposed to be a limited time deal that was supposed to end Dec 31, 2009, but was extended until May 2010...just weeks after the iPad ships *in the US.*


Not just in the US - worldwide


----------

